# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Άλλη] Αλλαγή αντίστασης σε κουζίνα

## panos_m

Γεια σας παιδιά,
στην ηλεκτρική κουζίνα που έχουμε στο σπίτι κάημε η αντίσταση του ενός από τα 4 μάτια.Η κουζίνα είναι εσκιμο.
Πως θα έχω πρόσβαση στην αντίσταση ώστε να την αλλάξω.Μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάποιος?

----------


## liontas

Είναι κεραμική ή μαντέμι?Ανέβασε φωτογραφίες κοντινές πρόσωψη πλαινά και πίσω απο το πάνω μέρος για να σου πω πως θα ξεβιδώσεις.Εν συνεχεία τα ξαναλέμε.Ενδεικτικά ένα μάτι θα σου κοστίσει απο 30 έως 45ευρώ περίπου.
Δες το παρακάτω video για να δεις πως είναι απο κάτω ένας φούρνος και τα ξαναλέμε. Είναι σχετικά μέτριας ευκολίας αλλά αν έχεις βασικές γνώσεις και ακολουθήσεις κάποια βήματα θα τα καταφέρεις.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Η ηλεκτρική κουζίνα δεν είναι παιχνίδι άσε το να το κάνει κάποιος που γνωρίζει .
Από που προκύπτει ότι κάηκε η αντίσταση στην εστία? (απλός επειδή δεν ανάβει?) , μπορεί να είναι άλλη αιτία π.χ. διακόπτης κτλ




> Πως θα έχω πρόσβαση στην αντίσταση ώστε να την αλλάξω


 Η πρόσβαση ακόμη είναι πολύ επικίνδυνη γιατί γύρω της καραδοκούν ρεύματα , και τα ποιο εκτεθειμένα καλώδια που μπορείς να βρεις σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη συσκευή... κάλεσε τεχνικό καλύτερα. 

Ενδεικτικά και μόνο δες αυτό για την κατανόηση σε γενικές γραμμές πως λειτουργεί μια εστία
http://greekelectrician.blogspot.gr/2012/04/6.html#more

----------


## liontas

Σωστός Κυριακίδη...Γιατί μπορεί απο Εσκιμώος να γίνει ζουλού με τέτοιο κάψιμο που θα φάει.

----------


## panos_m

Παιδιά ηλεκτρολόγος είμαι, οπότε έχω μια ιδέα απλά δεν έχει τύχει να ασχοληθώ περισσότερο με το εσωτερικό μιας κουζίνας.Η κουζίνα είναι σαν της μορφής όπως στο βίντεο που πόσταρε ο φίλος.Υποθέτω ότι κάηκε καθώς παρατηρώ όταν έχω το μάτι ανοικτό ότι κοκκινίζει (θερμαίνεται) μόνο το κυκλικό γύρω γύρω και όχι όλο το κομμάτι του ματιού.

----------


## liontas

Ok προχώρα τότε..Θα βρεις βίδες αριστερα δεξια ή πίσω.Ανέβασε και φωτό. Σε δικιά μου περίπτωση όταν δεν άναβε ο εξωτερικός δακτύλιος είχα διακόπτη χαλασμένο.

----------


## panos_m

Θα βγάλω φωτό και θα ανεβάσω.Να πω και κάτι άλλο...Εδώ βρήκα μια φωτό από το google http://www.nakossa.gr/images/product...pg?w=800&h=800 . Έτσι είναι περίπου και η δική μου.Στο κάτω μέρος λοιπόν υπάρχουν 4 λαμπάκια.Στο μάτι που έχω το θέμα τι αντίστοιχο λαμπάκι του έδω και κανα 6μηνο έμενε ανοικτό παρότι έσβηνε ο διακόπτης του.Δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να παίζει...

----------


## JOUN

> .Στο μάτι που έχω το θέμα τι αντίστοιχο λαμπάκι του έδω και κανα 6μηνο έμενε ανοικτό παρότι έσβηνε ο διακόπτης του.Δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να παίζει...


Εμενα αυτο που γραφεις σε συνδιασμο με το οτι αναβει το μισο ματι μου κανει οτι καπου καποιος ουδετερος δεν κανει καλη επαφη.Δες πρωτα το ματι απο κατω αν ειναι οπτικα ενταξει τα καλωδια, κλιπς κλπ  και μετα ψαξε για καινουριο.

----------


## panos_m

Και εγώ αυτό σκέφτηκα..Αλλά έτσι στα καλά καθούμενα να το κάνει?Λίγο περίεργο μου φαίνεται...

----------


## JOUN

Τι στα καλα καθουμενα,εξι μηνες λες οτι σου κανει περιεργα το λαμπακι..

----------


## panos_m

Και πως γίνεται τόσο καιρό να είναι αναμένο το λαμπάκι ενώ ο διακόπτης να είναι κλειστός?Αυτό λέω είναι περίεργο...Και τώρα που μιλάμε αναμμένο είναι το γ**ω λαμπάκι...Αλλά το μισό μάτι δουλεύει..

----------


## JOUN

Εχει χαλασει η επαφη του ουδετερου και το λαμπακι κανει επιστροφη μεσα απο την αντισταση του ματιου.
Αν δεν το ανοιξεις απο πισω να δεις τις επαφες πανω στο ματι τζαμπα τα γραφουμε..

----------


## panos_m

Άνοιξα την κουζίνα και το μόνο που δεν μου αρέσει είναι αυτή η μαυρίλα στον διακόπτη ταχείας όπως φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία.Κατα τα άλλα οπτικά δεν φαίνεται κάτι άλλο.

20131010_125305.jpg
Να πω ότι ο διακόπτης είναι από το ζητούμενο μάτι που πιστεύω ότι έχει πρόβλημα.Επίσης το λαμπάκι που έχει πάνω στις εστίες μένει για αρκετή ώρα αναμμένο μετά το κλείσιμο του διακόπτη.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

και δεν το βγάζεις το μαυρισμένο καλώδιο (μιας και είσαι ηλεκτρολόγος) να δεις αν σταμάτησε να φέγγει το λαμπάκι? Πιθανόν εκεί μέσα σε εκείνην την επαφή να έχει πιάσει καρβουνιές και όσο είναι ακόμα ζεστό παρουσιάζει το πρόβλημα (με λαμπάκι) μέχρι να κρυώσει.

----------


## panos_m

Το έβγαλα και καθάρισα εκείνη την επαφή.Τώρα δεν έχει πρόβλημα αφού το καθάρισα καθώς κάνει επαφή.Φυσικά έκλεισα την παροχή της κουζίνας κάνοντας όλα αυτά...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Καλός .... αλλά ... το μάτι δουλεύει τώρα? προφανώς θα σου δημιουργήσει και πάλι προβλήματα , και η αντικατάσταση την βλέπω αναπόφευκτη (δεν εννοώ εξωτερικό καθάρισμα που έκανες εσύ ... αλλά εσωτερικό πρόβλημα "καρβούνιασμα" εντός διακόπτη)

----------


## panos_m

Δηλαδή λες να ανοίξω τον διακόπτη και να τον καθαρίσω...αλλιώς να τον αντικαταστήσω..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

προσπάθησε , αλλά εσωτερικά φαντάζομαι θα έχει διαλυθεί η επαφή

----------


## panos_m

Αφού δουλεύει το μάτι πως γίνεται να έχει διαλυθεί....?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αφού δουλεύει το μάτι πως γίνεται να έχει διαλυθεί....?





> στην ηλεκτρική κουζίνα που έχουμε στο σπίτι κάημε η αντίσταση του ενός από τα 4 μάτια.


με το παραπάνω δεν εννοούσες ότι πέρα από το λαμπάκι που άναβε (ακόμα και κλειστό) που εννοείτε άλλη βλάβη.
ότι και δεν ζέσταινε η εστία? (ε και εννοώντας ότι ταυτόχρονα της ίδιας επαφής να έχει επίπτωση και για λειτουργία στην εστία και στην τροφοδοσία της εστίας από την κακή επαφή εσωτερικά του διακόπτη)  τέλος πάντων ... αν εννοούσες μόνο για το λαμπάκι ως πρόβλημα ... γράψε άκυρο για το #18

----------

